# Slicing



## Callawaykid12 (Jun 29, 2010)

So I just took up golf this summer. Love it. Want to do it every day. But there is just one thing that is driving me nuts. I can't for the life of me figure out what I am doing wrong when I swing my driver. I can drive it a mile...... but not straight. I slice it just about every time. I have watched videos, slowed down my back spin, and still can't stop slicing. Any tips or idea's??

I also notcied I slice when I hit my long irons as well.


----------



## Ringer (Jun 26, 2006)

Callawaykid12 said:


> So I just took up golf this summer. Love it. Want to do it every day. But there is just one thing that is driving me nuts. I can't for the life of me figure out what I am doing wrong when I swing my driver. I can drive it a mile...... but not straight. I slice it just about every time. I have watched videos, slowed down my back spin, and still can't stop slicing. Any tips or idea's??
> 
> I also notcied I slice when I hit my long irons as well.


Does the ball start left of the target and slice way off to the right, or does it start right and keep going right?


----------



## Callawaykid12 (Jun 29, 2010)

im a lefty. But it starts left and just stays left. and the odd time it will go straight then go left.


----------



## Ringer (Jun 26, 2006)

Callawaykid12 said:


> im a lefty. But it starts left and just stays left. and the odd time it will go straight then go left.


Ok, then your biggest culprit is the clubface. You simply are not getting the clubface closed enough. Try the sensation of wrapping the toe of the club around the ball. Or you can point your elbows down to the ground and point the butt end of the club at your target on the finish.

I wouldn't worry too much about path yet until you start pulling it.


----------



## dadamson (Aug 2, 2010)

Ringer is right, it's all in the setup. Spend enough time getting this right before swinging. Ensure your shoulders are inline with your feet. As you are left handed, ensure your right shoulder is directly above your right foot. An open or closed shoulder WILL cause the ball to slice.

Get your grip right, not too tight! But not too loose either because that can allow the club face to move around on impact.

Ensure the club face is square, having it open will cause a slice.

Also ensure that your hips make a full revolution.

Don't lift your head up too early, this can cause a bad shot also, I tend to wait until the swing has been completed before raising my head.

Spend time getting these right and practicing through each step of the way slowly to pinpoint where your problem is.

More info on *how to cure a slice* here.


----------



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

*Push*

Yeah it sounds like it's just a straight push or block. As already posted is most likely due to an open club face at impact.

Spend a bit more time on ensuring your aim and alignment is correct. Get a friend to stand behind you on a tee or practice fairway and ensure everything is squared up correctly. Most likely you're just a little bit off target and with just a few minor adjustments will be hitting it straight again.


----------

